# Update naar 1.4-rc2

## water

Gentoo 1.4-rc2 is uit. Weet iemand wat de verschillen zijn tov 1.4-rc1 en of er speciale actie moet worden ondernomen om te updaten vanaf 1.4-rc1?

----------

## knopper

Gewoon "emerge -u world/system" toch....

----------

## Stuartje

 *knopper wrote:*   

> Gewoon "emerge -u world/system" toch....

 

Ja, het is gewoon dat er nieuwe stage 2 en 3 files zijn denk ik.

----------

## Roel

Je kunt dit proberen/doen, maar ik denk dat je beter kunt wachten op de 1.4-final, zoveel zal er niet veranderen.. 

Het blijft toch allemaal gcc-3.2.1   :Question: 

----------

## Stuartje

 *Roel wrote:*   

> Je kunt dit proberen/doen, maar ik denk dat je beter kunt wachten op de 1.4-final, zoveel zal er niet veranderen.. 
> 
> Het blijft toch allemaal gcc-3.2.1  

 

Het is juist dat, het blijft gcc-3.2

Het gaat er vooral om dat de packages en de live-cd updated zijn denk ik...

----------

## zwik

Die versie nummering is helemaal niet belangrijk  :Exclamation:  .

De installatie heeft alleen een versie nummer. Wat daarna gebeurd hangt van jezelf af en aan de packages die beschikbaar zijn.

Voorbeeld: 

Je bent begonnen met een installatie van 1.0 ofzo. Als je die geinstalleerd zou hebben met de packages die toen beschikbaar waren had je een werkend systeem.

Nu installeer je een Gentoo machine met de installatie van 1.4. Wanneer die klaar heb je een systeem met die packages die nu bischikbaar zijn.

Als je nu op je eerste bak terug gaat en de packages upgrade heb je eigenlijk hetzelfde systeem wat je later geinstalleerd heb omdat je exact dezelfde packages gebruikt.

Ik hoop dat het nu duidelijk is  :Wink:  .

----------

## Rroet

Ik zou die update files maar niet draaien. Dat is helemaal niet nodig.

Die update files waren alleen bedoelt om van gentoo 1.1 / 1.2  <met GCC 2.95> naar 1.4.rcX <GCC 3.2> te upgraden. Dit omdat de interne structuur van de nieuwe GLIBC en GCC zodanig anders was dat heel je systeem ge-re-merged moest worden.

Nu je GCC 1.4.rcX draait maakt het geen snars meer uit en is het inderdaad alleen nog maar een versienummering voor de stage / iso files.

----------

## Zu`

Die Upgrade Guide is idd voor mensen die van 1.2 naar 1.4 willen overschakelen.

Er zijn nog mensen die nog 1.2 draaien en die eventueel op de 1.4 final wachten om te upgraden. Ik veronderstel dat die Upgrade Guide wel zal aangepast worden eenmaal de 1.4 final uit is.

Aangezien toch wat onduidelijkheid over is onder de Gentoo users, hier is nog een thread gestart met wat uitleg over 't verschil tussen rc1 en rc2:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28409

----------

